

Path Takes Photo Sharing The Wrong Way - tav
http://techcrunch.com/2010/11/14/path-wrong-way/

======
citizenkeys
Checked out the app and read the article. The app attempts to have a "personal
timeline" similar to twitter. You can view the pictures on the web without
using the app, but the problem with that is that they're not in the personal
timeline. So the whole thing is basically reduced to an instragram clone.

It's clearly a "version 1" product. But with all their funding, I'm sure Path
will iterate and re-release.

------
robfitz
Yet another example of mistaking a new startup's state with its vision, from
the sort of authors who implore people to "launch early" and then critique
them for doing so. Bleh.

~~~
wdewind
They say launch early so you can hear this exact kind of feedback when it's
cheaper.

Their critique is completely valid.

